# DIY Small/Powerful/Responsive Battery Powered Portable Setup



## gillas (Jun 1, 2015)

Issue here is not quality but quantity, the reduction of it. We're mobile a lot (camping, rugby tours etc) so over the years, as technology develops, my mobile home theater setup has evolved. Currently (Photo Attached):

Touchjet Pond (think Android tablet but with led projection instead of screen + hdmi in option)
Adafruit MAX9744 20W Stereo Amp Module
2xBoss Cubes (off an inherited Accoustimass 3)
Power

Touchjet has own internal battery
Amp module runs off 2x18650's
Also carry a 6x18650 dual output (5v2A,3.5-24v3A variable) battery pack
 The AV output of the setup (lumens/dB's) is surprisingly more than adequate for a room/coach/tent full of kids BUT obviously the Boss cubes suffer greatly from the absence of their sub.
SO, onto the question - opinions on what to supplement/replace with?
I'm a DIY'er so don't mind driver based options (inc. mounting drivers within drivers), not stuck on Boss (good power to size ratio, didn't cost me anything)
Goals:

Adequate frequency response (think hotel kiddie movies/discos)
 Maximum Power from Minimum Displacement (Boss'like power:size ratio)
 Battery Powered Amp (if anyone knows of any that exceed the MAX9744 specs in similar form factor)
 Stereo unbalanced input, 2.1 output (MAX9744 amps are cheap enough/slim enough to dedicate one to sub if needed, passive or active crossovers (miniDSP?))
 Bonus Points: Flexibility - options to run without the sub (2.0), superlight single speaker (1.0), 'audience' mono 2.1
ie. where's the balance of smallest/loudest/responsive/flexible battery based component system?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for contributing Steve! :T


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Steve
Cool setup. I just read through your post and thought of these products. The first link is a mini amp. It seems to be a more powerful option (4x100w) with a similar power supply (approx. 12v). I don't have personal experience with that product. The next link is a pair of bookshelf speakers. They might be a little big (standing 12" tall) for your limited space, but they are a phenomenal deal. I read many reviews on them, including a review in audiophile magazine. I finally bought a pair, partly to satisfy my curiosity. The speakers are actually decent, but at that price, I can't think of a better deal. Hope this helps.
Good luck, peace
Jeremy

http://www.parts-express.com/sure-e...udio-amplifier-board-sta508-(tk2050)--320-335
http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-b652-6-1-2-2-way-bookshelf-speaker-pair--300-652


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Steve, I don't have much to add, except I wanted to congratulate you on figuring out how to take the hobby with you wherever you go! Kids must love being able to watch a movie on a screen while camping.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Brilliant! :clap:
When I first saw your invention, I thought of the mobile amp/headphone folks over at Headroom. And it does away with AC surge suppressors and filters. But where are the attachments for acoustic panels? :devil:


----------

